# 5 annual boxes of model parts



## kustomriv (Mar 28, 2012)

I have 5 annual boxes full of model car parts . That I want to sale. The parts are from 1961-66 it all older stuff.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Have any pictures and an idea of how much you want for them?

Mo


----------



## Barrymartin (May 17, 2013)

kustomriv said:


> I have 5 annual boxes full of model car parts . That I want to sale. The parts are from 1961-66 it all older stuff.


Waiting for the picture also tell me how much you want to sale them ..... if someone is interesting in buying....


----------

